# Recommend self catering house in hotel grounds wicklow/wexford?



## Toby (20 Jul 2009)

We are hoping to take a short trip with the kids and are looking for a good deal on a 4 star self catering house in the grounds of a hotel so we can use pool/kids club etc. Ideally nearish to a beach. 

Can anyone recommend somewhere they've been and liked? Thanks - hard to find what we want so far.


----------



## Armada (20 Jul 2009)

Not quite sure if they offer houses but certainly have apartments... The Mill Race Hotel in Bunclody, Co. Wexford. 

Not a lot going on in Bunclody but it makes a central base for a lot of amenities in all directions.


----------



## allthedoyles (20 Jul 2009)

Its in Co Waterford , but pebble beach holiday homes is right alongside Splashworld , with special discount rates , in Tramore Co Waterford


----------



## TreeTiger (21 Jul 2009)

I have been looking for something similar myself (have since decided on going inland) and had thought Seafield in Gorey might suit the bill until I read the TripAdvisor reviews, some are far from positive, also the kitchens only seem to have a microwave as opposed to hob/oven.  

The [broken link removed] near Rosslare Harbour seems quite nice but I don't know about using the hotel facilities.  I couldn't find any reviews on TripAdvisor, but I don't think it's been named the St Helens Bay for long, as far as I know it used to be the Great Southern.

We took our teens to Mount Wolseley a couple of years ago and it worked out very well, houses very good size, food in bar very good and leisure centre gave hours of entertainment.  It's not near a beach so not sure it would be great if your kids are younger.


----------



## Toby (21 Jul 2009)

Thanks, we'll look at those places.

Was hoping to find somewhere within an hour and a half of Dublin to avoid traumatic car journeys with babies and toddlers 

Have noticed some hotel self catering houses don't have cookers which does seem rather misleading/unfair.


----------

